

Dropbox (YC 07) selective sync (experimental build) - jrnkntl
http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=20472

======
statictype
I think Dropbox has gone sufficiently mainstream now that we don't need to
mention YC07 as part of their name :)

~~~
jrnkntl
When I forgot it two weeks ago, a moderator added it. There's nothing wrong in
remembering everyone that this awesome product/service was part of YC '07 :)

~~~
danielha
YC 07 fo life

~~~
mattmaroon
Beantown Summer forever.

------
robryan
Great, this has been the only sticking point I've had, such as setting dropbox
up on the girlfriends laptop just for some occasional code access I don't want
everything I have in there to download.

~~~
dalore
Your girlfriend could just get her own dropbox account and then you share a
folder between you. That's what we do with work. We all have our own dropbox
account, but then we share a folder between us all and only that folder gets
shared to others.

------
nuclear_eclipse
Now I just want a way to select what not to sync _during the installation
process_ , so it's not starting to download all the files right before I tell
it to not download all those files....

But kudos to the Dropbox team. This is the one feature I've been waiting to
get before I drop money on a larger plan and start syncing my music and
photos.

~~~
fuzzythinker
That's pretty much what I am waiting for before installing it on my limited
space laptop.. Is this in the works?

------
kneath
Kind of bummed they seem to have gone the exact opposite of what I was
expecting.

I want to choose the folders (that live anywhere) to sync, I don't want to
_not_ sync some stuff in my Dropbox folder.

But such is the life of a technical user using a consumer app.

~~~
rarrrrrr
SpiderOak does this. (I'm a founder.)

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
As someone who tried and wanted to like SpiderOak enough to buy a plan (esp
during your specials), I just couldn't get past the amount of inherent
complexity in the user interface, and the way that backups/syncs are handled.

I wanted to be able to easily define a synced set of data, and be able to have
a simple way to replicate that synchronized data onto my other machines. Why
do I need to set up a backup point on every machine first, and then
individually link every machine's empty backup point to the main synchronized
folder? And why isn't there an easy way to restore the backed up or
synchonized directories to a machine if I have to wipe and reinstall? I can't
even imagine trying to get my mother to set up and use SpiderOak...

In the end, I gave up on SpiderOak and decided to get a paid Dropbox account
instead, even though SpiderOak had the security/encryption stance I wanted and
cost significantly less than Dropbox. SpiderOak just exposes too much
complexity to the user, IMO.

Thanks for listening to my rant. Sorry for dragging things off topic.

------
res0nat0r
Yes! One of the easiest set-it-and-forget-it products out there with
OSX/Windows/Linux support. Plus new features like this based on users priority
feedback = great.

------
euroclydon
Dropbox was originally built for small development teams as an easy
alternative to source control. The kind of selective sync I'd like to see
would involve regular expressions to filter out dlls and build artifacts.

~~~
wheels
If that's true the focus had already shifted when Drew applied to YC:

<http://files.dropbox.com/u/2/app.html>

------
carterschonwald
dropbox is great, though I've been bitten in the past by some funny issues
when setting it up on my newer computer that has a case sensitive file system
(basically there'd be both a Projects and projects folder, the former would be
empty overall, but deleting it would delete the latter).

The selective sync is great, though I don't quite see why this would a
nontrivial feature to engineer.

